

'Hack The Real World And Share The Results' - roshangry
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/innovation/articles/20120528/06540819090/hack-real-world-share-results.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
Benares
This is a fabulous speech. Should be required viewing for HN folks.

~~~
roshangry
I thought it was great as well.

